# Free notebook from Royal Bank!!! Phwaa?



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Everyone running yet to change accounts?

RBC Signature No Limit Banking Account: You Could Get a FREE Eee PC - RBC Royal Bank


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
Yeah, RBC Financial Grope will easily make back the money with their exorbitant service fees - and after six months, they'll end up "changing" your accounts so they suck. I just went through the whole ordeal. The account they will stick you with is some cheap "Day By Day" garbage that is "non-interest bearing".

Then if you want to take out money, you'll have to step over the winos and hobos that seem to live in front of their ATMs, machines that were last washed during the Mulroney Administration. (And their new "graphic" ATMs look like they are based on Windoze, since they are so pathetically slow. However, they are better than the Made By Hugo Chavez's cousin Diebold garbage they stiff TD/Canada Trust customers with.

Seriously, work a few hours of overtime to get the Eeez PC - and either keep your money in a respectable institution or take it to a Credit Union, where they actually take care of customers without the crazy free Chinese fake laptop. Putting your money into those crackers will just end up driving you insane - once they start to try to dupe you once you get out of the "probationary" stage and into "the love to abuse out customers and insult them on the phone" stage.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Ya, not a fan of this promotion. I'm an existing client, and I called them up to inquire about it, and they said I didn't qualify as my account had already been upgraded. Really? When did that happen? They did it automatically without asking or informing me! Nice.


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

I would not even take it for free


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Ya, not a fan of this promotion. I'm an existing client, and I called them up to inquire about it, and they said I didn't qualify as my account had already been upgraded. Really? When did that happen? They did it automatically without asking or informing me! Nice.


Weird. According to the site, you'd have to be upgraded all the way to the superdeluxe $30/month account to be ineligible. I think you would have noticed that, since it's about $17/month more than the next one down.

A pretty bad deal, on the whole. The one positive I can see is that unlike most giveaways, existing customers are not automatically shut out. Of course, they've set up five hoops for eligibility and will probably be telling more than a few people "sorry, it was 'while supplies last' and we're all out."

More proof that there's no free lunch/laptop.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> I was with the Royal Skank for two decades of endless screw ups on their part.
> 
> Then they lost $4000 of my money. I never got it back or found out what they did with it. Privacy and other stupid Canadian laws prevented that.
> 
> Switched elsewhere. I refuse to ever deal with those bastards againtptptptp



I am sorry. I work for a financial institution. If we loose somebody's money **** hits the fan. Although, we deal in larger sums than $4,000 the firm has insurance if for any reason money is "lost". I have seen money "lost" once in 5 years and it was done in a currency purchase where there was a screw up in Dubai. The money was paid back in full plus interest.

Either you didn't cause enough **** over 4,000 dollars going missing or that story is not true.


----------

